# Project Vehicles



## homer (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone have pictures of their project vehicles?

I have an el camino I am working on but no place to put the pics.


----------



## JPeter (Jun 26, 2008)

No picture yet but I have a 1977 VW Baja Bug.


----------



## Imacarguytoo (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a 67 chevy truck and a 75 ih scout.


----------



## littlehop (Jul 1, 2008)

Likewise 65 el camino, mine isnt very photogenic right now.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

'94 jeep cherokee here.  Current project is body armour.  Lots of 1/4" steel plate waiting to be cut or welded...

--Bushytails


----------



## skippy (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a dingo kart I am converting to electric/solar no pics yet.


----------



## CJ Chet (Jul 3, 2008)

'86 Jeep CJ7!


----------



## kansas (Jul 3, 2008)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZYWp5zb1Fo[/ame]

my project car ;P


----------



## Pro-mo (Jul 7, 2008)

Not my car, but it is a project Im working on in my garage. Its a '37 Ford.


----------



## Weezy (Jul 9, 2008)

Damn, CJ Chet...that's a nice looking Jeep! Nice work!


----------



## piecebypiece (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that I'm done with the work on my 96 Mustang, for now anyway....   I have a 96 Bronco in my driveway with the rear suspension taken apart.  I wish I got the Bronco in the garage before I started messing with it


----------



## BBguy (Jul 11, 2008)

What the hell is a dingo kart?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 12, 2008)

piecebypiece said:


> I'm pretty sure that I'm done with the work on my 96 Mustang, for now anyway....   I have a 96 Bronco in my driveway with the rear suspension taken apart.  I wish I got the Bronco in the garage before I started messing with it



Broncos, even with the 44 TTB, wheel surprisingly well...  and you can fit 38" tires with just trimming and no lift....  Make sure you build real bumpers, though - the stock ones are quite flimsy.  

--Bushytails
(who had one of hir bumpers ran through a telephone pole...  without even the slightest hint of a dent!)


----------



## Grape Ape (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a 1970 Jeepster Commando I have been working on as a project vehicle. 

Today I also added the repair of my 1992 Jeep wrangler with an unintended dip into some water that was bit to deep. #6 piston rod is broke and slapping the inside of theoil pan so Now I have 2 jeep projects.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 12, 2008)

Look for a cherokee to pull the engine from.  most are driven by soccer moms and retired with good engines.  

--Bushytails


----------



## peter_zabriskie (Aug 15, 2008)

'93 Jeep ZJ. Of course it's hard to distinquish between restore and just keep it running. 

View attachment 2008 May 29 001 copy.jpg


----------



## ancestralworm (Aug 15, 2008)

imacarguytoo said:


> I have a 67 chevy truck and a 75 ih scout.



*gonna have* a 67 c10. i have it stored. my great grandfather bought it new. 

*had* an 87 mustang gt that i got sick of and sold before i finished. 

*have* a 2000 jeep tj project that is almost finished. 

*thinking about* a mutant buell project. seems the thing to do with gas prices the way they are.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought a junkyard 67 mustang a few years ago.  it was a fairly complete car but was basically just good for the shell.  I disassembled it and had it media blasted.  then I took it to a friend of mine who owns a body shop where I used to live.  I told him there was no hurry just work on it when you have time that way I can just pay a little at a time and not one big bill at the end.  well that was about 3 years ago.  as you know any body shop that is good has very little free time.  anyway it is done now I had him paint it viper blue and undercoat it with rhino liner so the underside will be better protected.  I do not have any pictures of it since it has been painted because I have not seen it yet.  I moved to iowa 2 years ago so next week I get to drive out to utah and pick it up.  I have a 2006 f250 quad cab lariat turbo diesel and a 22 foot haulmark trailer to put it in so it will be a fun trip.  the only bad part is it is still a shell.  it was a 6 cylinder and I plan to put a 5.0 that I bought off ebay out of an 89 mustang.  I have the machine work done on it and need to asseble it.  it also still has the 6 cylinder suspension with 13 inch wheels that I can't even get tires for so when they restored it they put it on a rotisserie and removed the suspension so I have all the v-8 suspension here so I need to put all the new suspension components and new wheels and tires on it when I get out there should be fun.  here are a few before pictures.





this is my other truck and trailer that I used to take it to the media blaster.

















that is after it was media blasted and primered.  and that is the last I have seen it.  it will be like christmas when I get out there.  I had him paint it all viper blue so it will need some chrome and pinstriping or something to tone it down a bit but I am excited to start on it.  I powdercoated the axle and I bought new v-8 springs and spring plates that I will be installing as well as all new front springs and shocks.  should be fun!


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 12, 2010)

here is a picture of the 9 inch rear axle that will be going in the 67.  I powdercoated it with my little eastwood powder coating tool.  new springs and u-bolts.  a little natural cast iron paint for the diff.  I think it looks great.  can't wait to get it under the car.:thumbsup:


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 12, 2010)

mustanggarage said:


> here is a picture of the 9 inch rear axle that will be going in the 67. I powdercoated it with my little eastwood powder coating tool. new springs and u-bolts. a little natural cast iron paint for the diff. I think it looks great. can't wait to get it under the car.:thumbsup:


 

You had me at  :rockin: 

That looks hawt.


----------



## jeepnTXJ (Jun 20, 2010)

And the Buick 225 V6 going in it:


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 21, 2010)

looks cool  is that a recent pic or do you have it running yet?:thumbsup:


----------



## jeepnTXJ (Jun 21, 2010)

If you're asking me, sadly, no it's not very recent 
I actually haven't even touched the thing in over a year. Those pictures were taken at our old shop at my grandparents' house, and I've since moved all my stuff over to MY shop at our new house. 
Everything except the jeep. I just don't have the electrical I need at my shop yet or the time to go over there to do anything on it.


----------



## thomask (Jun 22, 2010)

*jeepnTXJ:*

You got a great project jeep going there.  

Wish I had a nice straight CJ like that.

Tell us your plans when you do get to work on her.:thumbsup:


----------



## mb302rs (Jun 23, 2010)

WE have been working on a '69 firebird 400 for a while now.

when it arrived





On the rotisserie





Where we are at now





We have not been able to work on it for a couple of months but will start back soon.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 23, 2010)

that is looking awesome.  you are doing it right.  get the body right and everything else will follow.  can't wait to see your progress.:thumbsup:


----------



## thomask (Jun 23, 2010)

mikeb,

That 69 Firebird is coming along really nice.

I drove a 69 convertible in the homecoming parade in high school.  It was red/red.

Yours will be super.  Keep us updated.


----------



## thomask (Jun 23, 2010)

mikeb,

Is yours a 4 speed?


----------



## mb302rs (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys. This one is a 400, turbo 400 car w/AC. Green on Green from the factory, will be carousel red w/ blk vinyl top and black interior.


----------



## mb302rs (Jun 23, 2010)

mustanggarage said:


> that is looking awesome.  you are doing it right.  get the body right and everything else will follow.  can't wait to see your progress.:thumbsup:



I noticed your screen name so I'll show you whats been getting in the way of working on the bird.


A friends 65 vert and it needed everything ! Floors ,rockers ,inner and outer wheel houses. rear frame rails trunk pan ,lower rearvalance and on and on.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 23, 2010)

that car is going to be cool too.  I like looking at convetibles I love the look.  I myself have found that I don't really like driving them though.  weird.

here is a picture of the 67 that I just picked up out here in utah.  the body shop did an awesome job.  this is just a crappy cell phone picture I will get better ones later.  the metal is dead straight. the lines are awesome.  all new door hardware.  new front and rear glass.  I had them spray pickup bedliner on the whole underside and under the fenders this will cut down on the sound and heat.  I also had a rock kick up under my 65 that dented the front fender so I had them bed linered on the 67 to prevent that.  here is the first pic. after I put the front and rear suspension on it and got it off the lift.  man I love my shop but I am so jealous of my friends body shop he has 3 of these 11,000 pound lifts.


----------



## mb302rs (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice car, Alift is on my list but I keep buy ing cars to work on instead .


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jul 15, 2010)

Project vehicles? Do you mean the experimental one? I have seen some weird pictures of it when I browse the net. LOL. Funny but true.


----------



## Deek281 (Dec 9, 2010)

ProMo,
Thats a great rotisserie! did you build that or buy it?


----------



## thomask (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok, can I blame all of you guys for this purchase? 

View attachment July 2010 014.jpg


----------



## mustanggarage (Dec 10, 2010)

only if you drop it off at my house.  those old cjs are awesome.  does it have the v-8 in it?


----------



## thomask (Dec 10, 2010)

Its a straight six.  

Runs good after she gets warmed up.

Have done oil and filter, lube, plugs, wires, rotor, cap, pcv valve.

Also added new BFGs and they run much smoother down the road.  Old Firestones tread looked good but were dry rottted. Added a removable tow bar.

Small amount of body work, sanded, primed and repainted with silver clear coat. Continuing to remove parts a few at a time, wire brushing, prime and painting black. 

View attachment JeepAugust 5 017.jpg


View attachment Labor Day 2010 065.jpg


View attachment 4008AlaskaSeptOct 031.jpg


----------



## mustanggarage (Dec 11, 2010)

that is a cool looking project.  I miss my old jeep.


----------



## mustanggarage (Dec 11, 2010)

mustanggarage said:


> that car is going to be cool too.  I like looking at convetibles I love the look.  I myself have found that I don't really like driving them though.  weird.
> 
> here is a picture of the 67 that I just picked up out here in utah.  the body shop did an awesome job.  this is just a crappy cell phone picture I will get better ones later.  the metal is dead straight. the lines are awesome.  all new door hardware.  new front and rear glass.  I had them spray pickup bedliner on the whole underside and under the fenders this will cut down on the sound and heat.  I also had a rock kick up under my 65 that dented the front fender so I had them bed linered on the 67 to prevent that.  here is the first pic. after I put the front and rear suspension on it and got it off the lift.  man I love my shop but I am so jealous of my friends body shop he has 3 of these 11,000 pound lifts.



pic must have been moved so I will repost it.  and I am not nearly as jealous of my friends shop now that I have my own lift.


----------



## thomask (Dec 13, 2010)

mustanggarage said:


> pic must have been moved so I will repost it.  and I am not nearly as jealous of my friends shop now that I have my own lift.



Hey any more work completed on the Pony?


----------



## mustanggarage (Dec 14, 2010)

not much although my daughter and I did get the gas tank installed as well as the filler neck and pop open gas cap.  I wanted the tank in place so I could use the trunk for storage.  but I ordered the total control rack and pinion conversion for her for christmas and I ordered the correct automatic brake pedal so I can get the pedals and steering column installed when I do the steering conversion.  I also plan to get the engine built over christmas as I am taking a whole week off work.  woohoo.  I have a lot of vacation days left this year and if I don't use them I lose them.  since I am a salaried employee I might as well use them right?


----------



## Deek281 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sounds like a whole lot of fun to me! Im still trying to get my garage set up, so I wont be able to get any project vehicles in for a while.


----------



## thomask (Dec 14, 2010)

mustanggarage said:


> not much although my daughter and I did get the gas tank installed as well as the filler neck and pop open gas cap.  I wanted the tank in place so I could use the trunk for storage.  but I ordered the total control rack and pinion conversion for her for christmas and I ordered the correct automatic brake pedal so I can get the pedals and steering column installed when I do the steering conversion.  I also plan to get the engine built over christmas as I am taking a whole week off work.  woohoo.  I have a lot of vacation days left this year and if I don't use them I lose them.  since I am a salaried employee I might as well use them right?



Sounds like a good plan. Let's see what your doing with some pictures over the holidays.  Use that leave and enjoy geting the engine done, you earned it. 

It's cold down south here, been working inside.

A happy and safe holiday to you and yours.


----------



## thomask (Dec 14, 2010)

Deek281 said:


> Sounds like a whole lot of fun to me! Im still trying to get my garage set up, so I wont be able to get any project vehicles in for a while.



Hey Deek281,

Welcome.

Tell us your plans and post a picture of the before of your garage. Any toy projects also planned?

Best of luck to you and jump on in here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deek281 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, Thomask. I will post a pic or two of my workshop and garage soon. Wife and I just bought a farmhouse with much renovation recently completed, so Garage is kind of on hold until funds become available. Have some basics, and will be buying upgrades and new stuff soon. I want to get my garage cleaned out from the move into the house before I start putting garage together. 
My garage is 15x30 and is going to be the wife's. Mine will be the 40x60, two story(loft) workshop just north of the garage. The workshop will have to be done in stages, as funds allow. I have 4 kids, so money tends to be tight. First thing will be  to shore up the structural integrity, then insulation and new roof though. The structure was build in 1890- something. Old farm house too. After that, new wiring will go in, and shop air supply.  
Like I said, just getting garage started. I'd love some Ideas from the members on products and tips to use. 
Thanks again,
Deek281


----------



## mustanggarage (Jan 6, 2011)

Deek281 we love to see progress pics.  so take some now, start a thread and use it as a blog.  like we do.  that way you can keep track of the progress and we can watch, get ideas from you, and offer ideas from our experiences.  Use this forum as a tool.  it is very helpful I have found many ideas here.


----------



## vettesplus (Jan 10, 2011)

1936 chevrolet 4 door sedan street rod in early stage......






what i have visions of it looking like in a few year!!!!


----------



## mustanggarage (Jan 10, 2011)

very nice and cool project vettesplus.   I asked in your intro up above what kinds of stuff you played with I guess I should have looked a bit further first.

btw thought I would post a pic of the engine we built for the 67.  now I have to watch that tranny building dvd another dozen or so times.  My Dad says we can rebuild this AOD ourselves.  I have never rebuilt an automatic transmission before so I admit to being a bit nervous. but like dad says if it doesn't work we can still send it off as a core for a rebuild.  and it will be good experience.


----------



## 1977Impala (Jan 29, 2011)

1977 Impala coupe I did a frame swap from a 94 caprice so I could have the beefier suspension,drivetrain and keep the LT1 and hopefully keep the ABS.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jan 29, 2011)

wow impalla that is an ambitious project.  will be very interesting when it is done.  will you be going for the sleeper look or more wild?


----------



## 1977Impala (Jan 30, 2011)

Sleeper , Might even leave the paint like it is.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 6, 2011)

well like I said before this is the very slow part of the job.  I hate wiring.  but I have a few more pictures to show that I have made some progress.

I put in all new taillights and backup lights with new chrome and wiring.






I still need to run the fuel sender wire and the license plate light wiring (when I install the bumper)






I powdercoated the latch hardware and installed the radiator and the ac condensor.






the new gauge cluster is wired and ready to install once I finish all the wiring.











I still have a bit more wiring to do.  I need to wire the ac compressor and the high pressure shutoff.  the wiring they sent with the kit is for a standard drivers side mounted ac compressor.  with the march kit it is on the passenger side so that will need to be modified and routed somewhere less conspicuous.  I also need to wire the speedometer sending unit and reverse indicator as well as the neutral safety switch.  since I took this picture I have wrapped those wires and routed them and cleaned it up a bit more under the hood.  I am not real happy with the heater hoses but with that shutoff for the ac it pretty much has to go this way.  well anyway we will see.







once I finish wiring the ac system I will put on the sparkplug wires and drop a battery in and start testing the circuits.  then just drop in the driveline fab up the exhaust and it will be time to try and start the beast.   well probably next summer before I realistically have it running but it is coming along slowly but surely.

I am debating what to do with the interior.  I have looked at reupholstering the seats myself but I want to use a set of 1970 highback buckets that I bought at a swapmeet years ago and I cant find upholstery that fits both the front and rear seats and has matching patterns and colors so I may have to have them custom upholstered.


----------



## Hummer (Jun 23, 2011)

501 CI Monster under the hood 

View attachment IMG_9427.jpg


----------



## Hummer (Jun 23, 2011)

This thing is a monster. 

View attachment IMG_8222.jpg


----------



## thomask (Jun 23, 2011)

HUMMER,

Thanks for sharing, great pics.

That's not a car, that's a LAND YACHT.:thumbsup:


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry I am not too up on gm products so forgive my ignorance please.  but what exactly is that behemoth hummer?


----------



## Rusty (May 26, 2012)

Probably not a classic but fun to drive. 

View attachment 91300212714_0_BG.jpg


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2012)

I bet that is comfy as no other.


----------



## Otahyoni (May 27, 2012)

Here's my project vehicle...


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2012)

Still lovin that truck. I wish I would have never gotten rid of my 73.


----------



## Kelowna (May 27, 2012)

One of my favourite vehicles even after all these years is my '79 F250. I have always liked, and wished to own an El Camino, or Ranchero, but to this day have not done so. Maybe its time to shop for one.


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2014)

Wonder what ever happened to our Canadian Friend?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 17, 2014)

Chris said:


> Wonder what ever happened to our Canadian Friend?



I'm going to enter another guess...

Alien abduction...


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2014)

Wonder if he got probed?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 17, 2014)

I think the probing started long before the abduction...


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor feller!


----------

